# How does Lyft not have long pickup fees yet?



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Who in their right mind would accept this pickup with the risk of it being a minimum fare (in my market, $3)?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Nobody


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

cdm813 what's wrong with you? You need to take one for the good of the community? Behind over!

Btw, they are experimenting with long pick up fees in a couple of regions. We don't have it but seriously is 5 bucks over 10 minutes and more for 20, making it almost worthwhile.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> cdm813 what's wrong with you? You need to take one for the good of the community? Behind over!
> 
> Btw, they are experimenting with long pick up fees in a couple of regions. We don't have it but seriously is 5 bucks over 10 minutes and more for 20, making it almost worthwhile.


It's the second time I've gotten that request from the same person over the course of a few weeks. How can no driver be closer?

Good to hear that they're testing it. I rarely get Uber requests from over 10 minutes plus but if I do, I'll accept them knowing that I'm earning regular time and distance at minute 11.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

If or when Long Pickups are paid at half the rate card for the entire trip to pax, I'd do it. None of this start at minute 11 BS or any other shenanigans. In fact, this needs to be standard on all rides to insure every ride a driver takes is at least even. When will they wake up, when passengers like this one have to wait an hour for a dumb driver? 

I had one 15 minutes away. Decline. 2 minutes later, same request. Decline. Third times a charm, ante upped with 50% primetime. Decent ride too, Pacific Palisades to Beverly Hills. A silly little pickup fee as outlined could have saved the pax and Lyft quite a bit....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

cdm813 said:


> Who in their right mind would accept this pickup with the risk of it being a minimum fare (in my market, $3)?


I would grab it on a slow sunday . i get 10 dollars for eta over 20 minutes for the long eta plus the fare even if it were only a 3 dollar min fare its 13 min so its 26 an hour. not to shabby


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> I would grab it on a slow sunday . i get 10 dollars for eta over 20 minutes for the long eta plus the fare even if it were only a 3 dollar min fare its 13 min so its 26 an hour. not to shabby


Don't forget the time deadmiling back to a busy area (another 25 minutes)


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

cdm813 said:


> Don't forget the time deadmiling back to a busy area (another 25 minutes)


for sure not where i live pretty much busy 24/7 unless i go far south there is nothing but odds are the pax is going to work north from there all good. burning 2 platforms at once lyft uber zero wait most days. except sunday mornings. could be a dead ride back home


----------



## roadrunner79 (May 2, 2018)

cdm813 said:


> It's the second time I've gotten that request from the same person over the course of a few weeks. How can no driver be closer?
> 
> Good to hear that they're testing it. I rarely get Uber requests from over 10 minutes plus but if I do, I'll accept them knowing that I'm earning regular time and distance at minute 11.


The rule that says either pax/drivers rating one another 3 stars or less never get matched again means you might be the only qualified driver to make that pick up, particularly if it's an area with few drivers that frequent a certain location. Doesn't mean you should be obligated to say "yes", though.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I got you by 4 minutes. And this was 29 minutes of highway so +/- 30 miles. I'm the closest?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> Who in their right mind would accept this pickup with the risk of it being a minimum fare (in my market, $3)?


Depends on time of day/week. If there's no traffic, 5-6 minutes is my rule. If it's in the Oakland/Berkeley hills? Not a chance. Here is bay area both L/U play games with arrival times to keep driver going.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Seems the best you can hope for is that they cancel as you drive up there so you can pick up 7 bucks.










Got a ping while I was near my house for a ride that was 13 minutes away. Accepted it because I figured the ride would at least take me away from my house into something where people are moving around. I even called the customer first to make sure she was going to be there after I drove 15 minutes and she said "yeah sure we'll come out when you get here". Just as I drive up to the address they cancel the ride. Luckily was immediately paid this 7 dollar fee.

If this was a ride like 7 minutes away and they cancelled I know I wouldn't have gotten paid a dollar so this is interesting. Beats driving for 7 minutes, waiting as you start the arrival timer for another 5 minutes then calling and cancelling. I wonder what exactly triggers this 7 dollar fee?


----------

